
Are we solving the memory storage mistery - brlebtag
Recently, scientists published an article claiming they have transferred memories between sea snails. (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.nytimes.com&#x2F;2018&#x2F;05&#x2F;15&#x2F;science&#x2F;memory-transfer-snails.html) and yesterday, another group of scientists published an article claiming that memory is probably stored in discrete format (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.technologyreview.com&#x2F;s&#x2F;611165&#x2F;does-the-brain-store-information-in-discrete-or-analog-form&#x2F;) and more, the format is probably a 4-bit encode. That&#x27;s exactly what a RNA is made of (4 components). Omg!<p>Are we finally solving the memory storage mistery? Cool!
======
dekhn
Kid science.

